# Deer Creek 1-4



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

DC has safe ice in many places, but still has a large band of open water that spans the width of the reservoir, out from the main state park.

I fished an area I like between Rainbow Bay and the island. Ice was right around 3", clear and hard. Edges were a little sketchy with the reservoir filling a bit. Access isn't very difficult though. 

Pressure ridges looked really scary with lots of ice sheets stacking.

Lots of noise.

Fish were mostly small messy males of about 13", but a couple of larger females also came in. Largest of the day was slightly over 16" and had a belly full of eggs.

Pink shrimpo tipped with a meal worm got 90% of the bites, but it was pretty slow. Schools would pass and I could usually get a couple of fish to bite. From 1:30 - 2:30, I caught 4 and that was the fastest fishing of the day.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice report. I drove by there around that time yesterday and saw probably 5 or 6 groups scattered in different parts throughout the lake. Did you have kids with you? Can't remember if the kids I saw were at rainbow bay or not.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I was solo. The steep rocky area between Rainbow and Island is where I was. The only footprints I saw were mine from the weeks before.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOAH said:


> I was solo. The steep rocky area between Rainbow and Island is where I was. The only footprints I saw were mine from the weeks before.


Wow you are brave! Last week the lake was only partially capped. It wasn't super warm so I was surprised friday to see it had increased in ice coverage. Possibly with this new storm temps will drop and it will add enough ice to make it safe all over.

-DallanC


----------

